# DIY meat cooler



## archeryrob (Jun 11, 2018)

I assume this is the correct forum section to place this in. I don't normal post a lot of my side ideas here and it just crossed my mind that a DIY cooler might be useful for some home meat processors, or hunters, that want to be assured they can keep their meat chilled while processing. My buddy wanted to build one and enlisted me for the design work. We were able to make a DIY Coolbot clone for about $60. So if you want one have pigs or deer to hang and you want a cheap cooler box, this might be for you.

Here is the Inkbird controller on the right and that turns the compressor on the air conditioner on and off. The JCI freeze sensor gets mounted on the coils and then they freeze it disconnects the compressor and left the fan run to de-ice it.








The wiring diagram






The box where we hang our deer when its warm out.






Click he link about for more details ramblings on how it was all done.


----------

